# Another lethargic feral pigeon.



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Came to my living room like I can help it. Sit there and let me cought it. Does not eat too much. Picture of the droppings attached. I am hosted it overnight. Suggestions please.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How is he doing now? It's so difficult to give advice reg what could be wrong. Have you checked with a flashlight inside the beak and back of the throat for any unusual yellow cheesy or whitish growths?


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> How is he doing now? It's so difficult to give advice reg what could be wrong. Have you checked with a flashlight inside the beak and back of the throat for any unusual yellow cheesy or whitish growths?


It slept all night in my living room. I had the chance to catch it and pet it for a while(attached picture). Such a nice feeling. In the morning it ate well then wanted to leave. Started to bang in the window having a lot of energy. I let it go. Looked to me a lot stronger than yesterday. Droppings in the morning were watery but I would say better than yesterday. I wonder if it comes back tonight.


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

adrian528 said:


> It slept all night in my living room. I had the chance to catch it and pet it for a while(attached picture). Such a nice feeling. In the morning it ate well then wanted to leave. Started to bang in the window having a lot of energy. I let it go. Looked to me a lot stronger than yesterday. Droppings in the morning were watery but I would say better than yesterday. I wonder if it comes back tonight.


Just came back with a couple of friends and a great appetite. Attached picture.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> That is great!


Came back at the end of the day and went straight under a couch in the living room. Tried to eat a little bit but it is still sick based on it’s droppings, fluffy feathers and some lethargy. Flew on a higher level on one of the bookshelves and this is it. I have it again for tonight as a guest! I wish I can do more for it but I do not have experience, it is not tamed and I have a full job that is taking a lot of my time. I give it shelter, seeds, water and open the door to my balcony when it wants to go outside with his flock or come inside to a safe and warm place. Still feel bad because I do not know yet how to safely catch it(I was lucky last time) put it in a transport bag(just ordered one) and find a vet for a feral pigeon. And I do not have a cage. Anyway I will try to improve this situation day by day hopping that everything will be alright for it. God help!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Will be easy to catch them if they spend the night inside the room. Turn off all the lights and then throw a towel over them. They don't see well in the dark.

Start searching for an avian vet in your area. It's always better to tell them that the pigeon is your pet. You won't be lying, they are basically your pets.


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Will be easy to catch them if they spend the night inside the room. Turn off all the lights and then throw a towel over them. They don't see well in the dark.
> 
> Start searching for an avian vet in your area. It's always better to tell them that the pigeon is your pet. You won't be lying, they are basically your pets.


Reality is tough. Lets get to the latest story: Sick pigeon came again very close to me today in my living room like realy asking for help. It was vomiting at night in my living room for the last 2 days almost all undigested seeds that it ate. It still wanted outside so I always open the balcony door for it but he was back like in max 30 min an hidding under a couch. So I did what I think is the right thing even I do not have experience. Bought a carrier cage did not wait for the one I ordered on Amazon due to emergency, went home and cought the pigeon because it was sick/weak. Put it in the carrier cage and try to find a vet for this sick beautiful soul IN THE GREAT TORONTO AREA. Called like 3 bird vet places but they asked me detailed questions about the breed, since when/where I have it, what is its daily schedule and they figure out its a feral pigeon and said they do not have licence to treat wild life!!!! Finally I found a vet hospital(big building, many “technicians” and secretaries mostly for cats and dogs that accepted me to come there with the poor sick pigeon after I told them it is my pet for at least one year and I gave details like the name of my pet!!!! After the first check up of the pigeon somewhere in the back where I was not allowed(which can be normal I think) I met the vet doctor. Bad prognosis. Something is blocking the digestive tract because it is vomiting the food. Could be for ex a foreign object like a small piece of metal or a tumor or trichomonas inside the digestive tract or bad kidneys etc. Malnourished and dehydrated with a slim chance to live. Vet doctor gave me 2 options: keep it there in the vet hospital for 24 hours under antibiotics and hydration and do some important tests(blood, xray, feces) to identify the cause which can MAYBE help it for a a lot of money or euthanize it. I chose life. Even I am not sure of the outcome.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Oh no. A simple x-ray will reveal if something is blocking the digestive track. She was producing droppings, so some food are passing.

Vomiting is a crop issue. She can have canker, yeast or something else. Hopefully they will do a cropsmear to determine if canker/ yeast is involved.

I hope she will be ok 🙏


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Oh no. A simple x-ray will reveal if something is blocking the digestive track. She was producing droppings, so some food are passing.
> 
> Vomiting is a crop issue. She can have canker, yeast or something else. Hopefully they will do a cropsmear to determine if canker/ yeast is involved.
> 
> I hope she will be ok 🙏


Update: Pigeon needs at least one more day in the hospital. Under antibiotics and deworming(hookworms). Still vomited last night. Vet said is not from crop infection only. They give it metronidazol. He strongly believe there is something else on the digestive track like an inflamation of some sort. He said xray will not show it only if it is a CT scan which is $800 and he does not recommend it. Better to keep it in the hospital under treatment. If it does not improve tomorrow after they will do everything they can, he will recommend euthanasia. Today the pigeon is better but vet said it is probably because they hydrate it. He did not ask me for more money to keep it one more day under surveillance and treatment. It is covered because he will not perform the xray.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Metronidazole is for canker. Normally one should treat for 10 days. I just think they should not give up so quickly. Can't you just get meds from them and treat him at home?


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Metronidazole is for canker. Normally one should treat for 10 days. I just think they should not give up so quickly. Can't you just get meds from them and treat him at home?


I will ask them tomorrow.


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

adrian528 said:


> I will ask them tomorrow.


I will bring the pigeon home today and continue the medication at home. I will keep him in a cage so I do not know what to feed him. Usually I was giving him best quality seeds for pigeons and water but now that he will be locked in the cage for a few days is that enough? Vegetables, fruits, grit ? And toys? Thanks.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Stick to the same seeds that you are feeding the other pigeons. Offer grit in a separate bowl. Put the cage in a room where he won't see the other pigeons and also in such a way that he won't be able to see a window. Otherwise he will want out the whole time. Cover the whole cage with a blanket, only keep the front part open. That way he will feel more secure. Also put a brick inside for him to perch on. No need for toys.

What meds did the vet subscribe?


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Stick to the same seeds that you are feeding the other pigeons. Offer grit in a separate bowl. Put the cage in a room where he won't see the other pigeons and also in such a way that he won't be able to see a window. Otherwise he will want out the whole time. Cover the whole cage with a blanket, only keep the front part open. That way he will feel more secure. Also put a brick inside for him to perch on. No need for toys.
> 
> What meds did the vet subscribe?


Enrofloxacin, Metronidazol. Ranitidine all of them twice daily FOR THE NEXT 2 WEEKS! I am afraid this feral pigeon will not survive or will go crazy to be locked in a partially covered cage for so long without flying and have some action!!! Vet says they are treating the symptoms because they do not know exactly the cause but is in digestive track and the pigeon is not “out of the woods” yet. I will do my best to take care of it and hopefuly he/she will make it.


----------



## Leelee (Feb 9, 2021)

adrian528 said:


> Came back at the end of the day and went straight under a couch in the living room. Tried to eat a little bit but it is still sick based on it’s droppings, fluffy feathers and some lethargy. Flew on a higher level on one of the bookshelves and this is it. I have it again for tonight as a guest! I wish I can do more for it but I do not have experience, it is not tamed and I have a full job that is taking a lot of my time. I give it shelter, seeds, water and open the door to my balcony when it wants to go outside with his flock or come inside to a safe and warm place. Still feel bad because I do not know yet how to safely catch it(I was lucky last time) put it in a transport bag(just ordered one) and find a vet for a feral pigeon. And I do not have a cage. Anyway I will try to improve this situation day by day hopping that everything will be alright for it. God help!


You don't need a cage. I keep mine in a hanger box I get at Walmart when they are empty. I use white duct tape to cover the outside of the box. Makes it easy to keep it clean from droppings. Inside the box I place a straw wreath with a carpet bottom I attach to the straw wreath. Inside the box next to the wreath I tape a bowel for food so it doesn't spill, in one corner. In the other corner I tape a plastic cup for water and put a carpet square cut to fit (i get the carpet square at the dollR store. My birds like these nest boxes, the stay on top of them during the day. Cheap way to provide a nest box!


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Stick to the same seeds that you are feeding the other pigeons. Offer grit in a separate bowl. Put the cage in a room where he won't see the other pigeons and also in such a way that he won't be able to see a window. Otherwise he will want out the whole time. Cover the whole cage with a blanket, only keep the front part open. That way he will feel more secure. Also put a brick inside for him to perch on. No need for toys.
> 
> What meds did the vet subscribe?


First day. The show begun. Gave it the meds. Cover part of the cage with a blanket, turned the cage to not face the window, I do not let other pigeons in my living but he/she can hear them and wants outside the cage in a violent way because he/she is better and has more strength now. A couple of small feathers came out from it and I hope it will get use to the noise of other pigeons. Another 2 weeks??!!!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to the world of bird rescue! I find pigeons much easier than doves to care for. They are more chilled where doves are more flighty. Unfortunately you will need to do this, otherwise she will just deteriorate again. How about putting her in your bathroom and not in the cage? But then you need to catch her for giving the meds.


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Welcome to the world of bird rescue! I find pigeons much easier than doves to care for. They are more chilled where doves are more flighty. Unfortunately you will need to do this, otherwise she will just deteriorate again. How about putting her in your bathroom and not in the cage? But then you need to catch her for giving the meds.


I have no window to bathroom like everywhere in Canada apartments. So I can not put it there. I am so happy that is eating and the droppings look better.


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Welcome to the world of bird rescue! I find pigeons much easier than doves to care for. They are more chilled where doves are more flighty. Unfortunately you will need to do this, otherwise she will just deteriorate again. How about putting her in your bathroom and not in the cage? But then you need to catch her for giving the meds.


Ungrateful pigeon. It slapped me with it’s wing when I took it from the cage to give it medication. 😃


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

🤣🤣🤣 wingslapping is a good sign! She is improving!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Adrian, you are such a blessing to humanity - thank you soooo much for having a beautiful heart and wanting to save this cute little pigeon.I believe Angels brought this little fella to your living room because the universe knows your kind heart. Your story is so inspiring!

Please do keep this bird safe in an enclosed area (big cage, enough for its wings to flap), please also provide heat like a bird heater, heading pad or hot water bottle so it can cuddle itself in the warmth. 

Please give the right dosage of all the meds the vet has prescribed, on time. How is it administered? Orally by syringe or added into water bowl or added into food?

2 weeks is not a long time, it is a duration needed for the pigeon to get better, without the danger and distraction of the outside world. Keep it safe indoors during this time, once the pigeon is better, you can also give it some probiotics and vitamins and minerals for it to be fully 100% again. Before you attempt to let it out again.

Keeping a pet pigeon is actually fun. Have a look at any online pigeon shopping (e.g Pigeon - Page 1 - Foy's Pet Supplies) and you will feel so motivated to get the best care and life for your little friend! It's so cute he/she brought a friend to feast in your living room. Your kind heart is legendary amongst the pigeon world 🧡 

Please keep us posted and we love the pictures!


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

After medication and breakfast it is time for preening. Attached pictures. It is getting harder to keep it in the cage after only 3 days of treatment. It is much stronger and wants out. It flies and grab the wires of the cage and goes down again. Do not know how to deal with this. Maybe some sort of a toy? If I release him inside my living he will hit the windows all the time trying to get out and it will be difficult for me to catch it. This is my present problem.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Put a perch inside, a brick will do fine. Attach a mirror to the inside of the cage. They like to watch their own reflection and this will help her feeling less lonely.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Droppings in the second photo looks much better than the ones you've posted in the beginning.


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Droppings in the second photo looks much better than the ones you've posted in the beginning.


Yes droppings look much better. My problem is that it is hitting the inside of the cage trying to fly out. Every 5 to 10 min. 
Update: I covered the whole cage with a sheet and it stopped trying to fly out. Cannot do this to the pigeon for another 10 days. In my opinion this is terrible to her/him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This will be for her own good, she just does not realise this unfortunately.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

adrian528 said:


> Yes droppings look much better. My problem is that it is hitting the inside of the cage trying to fly out. Every 5 to 10 min.
> Update: I covered the whole cage with a sheet and it stopped trying to fly out. Cannot do this to the pigeon for another 10 days. In my opinion this is terrible to her/him.


You have to finish what you started, and you are helping him. Sometimes a toddler with a sore throat insist on eating candy (because hey it is candy!) but as adults we know what is good for them and refuse them the candy until they are better. They have to eat their meds (or veggies) even though they don't like them. No matter the amount of tantrums, we have to do what is good for them.

Same concept with pigeons. They are like toddlers. They don't understand we are trying to help them and our decisions and actions are beneficial for them in the long run.

Keep strong! I wish a speedy recovery for Blinky Boy!


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> You have to finish what you started, and you are helping him. Sometimes a toddler with a sore throat insist on eating candy (because hey it is candy!) but as adults we know what is good for them and refuse them the candy until they are better. They have to eat their meds (or veggies) even though they don't like them. No matter the amount of tantrums, we have to do what is good for them.
> 
> Same concept with pigeons. They are like toddlers. They don't understand we are trying to help them and our decisions and actions are beneficial for them in the long run.
> 
> Keep strong! I wish a speedy recovery for Blinky Boy!


This is the 4th day + 2 days in the vet hospital. This makes a total of 6 days out of 14 days. Another 8 days in the cage! Not easy. It feels better, stronger and wants out of the cage. Outside is snowing and it feels like -3 Celsius.


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

adrian528 said:


> This is the 4th day + 2 days in the vet hospital. This makes a total of 6 days out of 14 days. Another 8 days in the cage! Not easy. It feels better, stronger and wants out of the cage. Outside is snowing and it feels like -3 Celsius.


“ I am telling you nicely one more time: let me out of this cage otherwise I will use the power of my wingslapping on you.” Picture attached.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

😁 almost halfway!


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> 😁 almost halfway!


I did not believe it but a mirror inside the cage has some effect. Still tries to fly when it hears the others but not so often. It looks at itself in the mirror from time to time and seems relaxed a little bit but still goes crazy sometimes. Today is the 7th day since it takes antibiotics. 7 more days to go. 😟


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just hang in there, both of you are doing well.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

That's awesome Adrian! Good job with the mirror, at least little Blinky Narcissist can see how handsome he is... and he really is!! Look at that face in the picture -- so gangsta! 

Good job with him. He is so lucky to have met you!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry. I kept calling your pigeon Blinky which isn't even your pigeon's name...😓 I got confused it with another post I am rooting for whose pigeon's name is Blinky..

So what IS your pigeon's name, Adrian? 😅


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> OMG I am so sorry. I kept calling your pigeon Blinky which isn't even your pigeon's name...😓 I got confused it with another post I am rooting for whose pigeon's name is Blinky..
> 
> So what IS your pigeon's name, Adrian? 😅


It is a feral pigeon that came in my living room asking for help cause it was dying. I do not know if it’s a he or she so I call it Baby. 😊


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww... "Baby"... very pampered bird indeed! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

adrian528 said:


> It is a feral pigeon that came in my living room asking for help cause it was dying. I do not know if it’s a he or she so I call it Baby. 😊


How is Baby doing? And you? Are you both coping?


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> How is Baby doing? And you? Are you both coping?


It is too much for both of us. It is sitting in a covered cage for 8+2 days = 10 days. I work from home and I feel its pain every day between 7 am to 5 pm especially when it hears its flock outside. For the first time he/she replyed with a sound from the cage to some pigeon outside on my balcony. It is hitting the cage so violently to get out that feathers are coming out of him/her. It has 10 days of full treament which I say it’s enough. I will let it out of the cage tomorrow in to my living room, for the first time in these 10 days. Outside is a miserable weather but if he/she will chose to hit the windows I will release it. Of course I will keep the balcony door open if I see her/him trying to come back like that time when it was sick.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Ten days treatment will hopefully be fine. You have done well and saved her life. Let us know if she returns and how she is doing.


----------



## adrian528 (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Ten days treatment will hopefully be fine. You have done well and saved her life. Let us know if she returns and how she is doing.


I released it this morning. 2 pictures attached. Stayed with it’s flock for a while in my living room then it flew outside to freedom. I wish him/her a safe and healthy life! Thank you everybody for your support!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

May she have a long and happy life. Thank you for taking such good care of her.


----------

